# Another I-net Vote to Help Wounded Troops



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Click on this on TTMB for more info: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2560835#post2560835

Please help if you can. All it takes is a few seconds to vote on the Pepsi website.

Howard


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

I did it.. It also has a link you can spread the word on Facebook also.. : )


----------

